# The Valar



## John stefan (Oct 28, 2020)

why did the valar withdraw from the affairs of the world after the drowning of numenor? did they do it to punish the free people of middle earth? if so why?


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Oct 28, 2020)

This is an interesting study:
Valar in Middle Earth


----------



## Aldarion (Nov 2, 2020)

John stefan said:


> why did the valar withdraw from the affairs of the world after the drowning of numenor? did they do it to punish the free people of middle earth? if so why?



It was not a punishment, but a removal of temptation. Remember that Valar did not really understand humans, what with Valar being immortal; same goes for Elves. Invasion of Numenoreans proved that humans always want what they do not have, and thus presence of Valinor in Arda was not just a temptation, but _actual danger_ to humans. Numenor was sunk because it was beyond salvation, but Valinor was removed to protect humans, including those Numenoreans who had remained faithful.


----------

